# Radon Slide+ 8.0



## amber69 (27. Februar 2018)

Schönen Abend wertes Forum.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das 2017 Slide+ 8.0 mit Schlauch oder Tubeless ausgeliefert wird? Wenn Schlauch, welche Artikelnummern werden von bike-discount zum Umrüsten benötigt?


----------



## ron101 (27. Februar 2018)

Weiss nicht wie das Heutzutage ist, aber mein Slide 160 2014 wurde mit Schlauch ausgeliefert.
Die Felgen hatten aber bereits Tubeless Felgenband montiert.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber69 (2. März 2018)

Radon Slide+ 8.0 wiegt in Rahmengröße 22 Zoll 14,1 kg ohne Pedale. Die Reifen sind für Tubeless vorbereitet. Ich bin 1,89 m groß. Keine Fernbedienung für Gabel und Dämpfer.

*Technische Daten:*
Rahmen SLIDE+
Gabel Rock Shox Pike, RC, SA, Boost, taper, QR15 Federweg Front140mm
Dämpfer Rock Shox Monarch, RT3, 190x51 Federweg Rear130mm
Laufradsatz DT Swiss M1650 Spline Custom, 40mm, Boost 110/148, QR15/X12
Bremse Magura MT5
Bremsscheiben Magura Storm 180/180mm
Kurbel Race Face Turbine Basic, Narrow Wide, 32T, 175mm
Innenlager SRAM GXP, Pressfit 92
Schalthebel SRAM NX, 11-speed, Matchmaker
Schaltwerk SRAM NX
Kassette SRAM PG-1130, 11-42
Kette SRAM PC-1110
Lenker Race Face Turbine, 31.8 x 760 mm, 0.5" rise
Vorbau Race Face Evolve, 31.8 x 60/60/70/70 mm SteuersatzFSA, ZS44/IS52
Griffe Ergon GE10
Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, 31.6 x 125/125/150/150 mm
Sattel Ergon SME30 EVO
Reifen FrontSchwalbe Nobby Nic, Trail Star, TLE, Kevlar, 27.5" x 2.8"
Reifen RearSchwalbe Nobby Nic, Pace Star, TLE, Kevlar, 27.5" x 2.8"
Farbe deep black / forest green / sea green
Gewicht 14,1 kg ohne Pedale
Rahmengrößen 22"

Serienmäßig Schutzfolie am Unterrohr und unter Kette.


----------



## amber69 (7. März 2018)

Die Felgen und Reifen sind Tubeless ready. Es wurden zwei Tubeless-Ventile mitgeliefert. Gestern Abend Mantel runtergemacht, Schlauch entfernt, Tubeless Ventile eingebaut, Stan's Dickmilch vorsichtshalber 100ml eingefüllt und Mantel wieder montiert. So wie im Stan's Video auf Youtube. Kompressor bei der Reifenmontage sehr hilfreich. Ob man einen Mantel unterwegs ohne Kompressor wieder drauf bekommt, kann ich nicht sagen, da der Reifenmantel sich von Hand nicht in die Felgenkante drücken lässt. Mit Kompressor aber gar kein Problem. Kaum zu glauben, wie einfach dass das ist. Habe mir zu Sicherheit ein Reifenflickzeug für unterwegs bestellt. Dieses mit den Würsten, wie es die auch für Motorradreifen etc. gibt.

VR wiegt nun 2.006 gr. incl. Felge, Bremsscheibe und Reifen (Felge mit Bremsscheibe 1.089 gr.)
HR mit Kassette ohne Reifen und Schlauch wiegt 1.782 gr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Die Felgen und Reifen sind Tubeless ready. Es wurden zwei Tubeless-Ventile mitgeliefert. Gestern Abend Mantel runtergemacht, Schlauch entfernt, Tubeless Ventile eingebaut, Stan's Dickmilch vorsichtshalber 100ml eingefüllt und Mantel wieder montiert. So wie im Stan's Video auf Youtube. Kompressor bei der Reifenmontage sehr hilfreich. Ob man einen Mantel unterwegs ohne Kompressor wieder drauf bekommt, kann ich nicht sagen, da der Reifenmantel sich von Hand nicht in die Felgenkante drücken lässt. Mit Kompressor aber gar kein Problem. Kaum zu glauben, wie einfach dass das ist. Habe mir zu Sicherheit ein Reifenflickzeug für unterwegs bestellt. Dieses mit den Würsten, wie es die auch für Motorradreifen etc. gibt.
> 
> VR wiegt nun 2.006 gr. incl. Felge, Bremsscheibe und Reifen (Felge mit Bremsscheibe 1.089 gr.)
> HR mit Kassette ohne Reifen und Schlauch wiegt 1.782 gr.



Zur Not kannst du ja auch unterwegs einen Schlauch einziehen, dann sollte man nur vorher peinlichst die reifeninnenseite auf Dronen etc. kontrollieren da man einstiche bei Tubeless mit Milch nicht mehr mitbekommt


----------



## amber69 (8. März 2018)

Naja, einen Schlauch möchte ich eigentlich nicht spazieren fahren. Dann lieber die Würstchen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2018)

Hoffentlich kriegst du den reifen auch wieder aufgepumpt nachdem du ihn mit dem Würstchen repariert hast !
Wenn der mal platt geht dann springt der auch schnell mal aus dem Felgenbett und das das dann ohne Kompressor schwierig wird hast du ja auch schon rausgefunden.


----------



## amber69 (8. März 2018)

Haste auch wieder recht...
Bin heute Abend auf der Strasse gefahren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Nobby Nic tierisch walkt. Habe zuhause den Luftdruck auf 3 bar erhöht, wird ein bisschen besser. Ist das normal? An Freihändigfahren ist gar nicht zu denken. Rad kippt urplötzlich nach links oder rechts.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2018)

Also 3 bar sind mal viel zu viel für son B+
da reicht normal so 1.3 bis 1.5 kennen Jungs die fahren noch weniger im Vorderrad. Was ist den dein "Systemgewicht" ?
Das könnte eventuell auch an einem zu fest angezogenem Steuersatz liegen


----------



## amber69 (9. März 2018)

Gewicht incl. Rad 112 kg. Das Fahrrad ist gerade eine Woche alt und hat ca. 70 km. Mit Schlauch hatte ich das Problem nicht...


----------



## greg12 (9. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Gewicht incl. Rad 112 kg. Das Fahrrad ist gerade eine Woche alt und hat ca. 70 km. Mit Schlauch hatte ich das Problem nicht...



lösungen
1.einfach wieder mit schlauch fahren
2. stabilere schmälere 2,6" reifen fahren
damit sollte sich dein problem lösen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber69 (9. März 2018)

Würde mich halt interessieren, woher das Problem kommt.


----------



## greg12 (9. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Würde mich halt interessieren, woher das Problem kommt.


tubeless walkt einfach mehr. schwalbe 2.8 er reifen sind eigentlich zu leicht und dünnwandig konstruiert, führt zu dem verhalten bei hohem fahrergewicht, geringem luftdruck vorallem ohne schlauch. 
mit schlaucht ist die gesamtwandstärke größer daher weniger walkanfällig!


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Radon Slide+ 8.0 wiegt in Rahmengröße 22 Zoll 14,1 kg ohne Pedale. Die Reifen sind für Tubeless vorbereitet. Ich bin 1,89 m groß. Keine Fernbedienung für Gabel und Dämpfer.
> 
> *Technische Daten:*
> Rahmen SLIDE+
> ...


Wie viel max Reifenfreiheit hat das Slide+ ?
Geht auch mehr als 3.0 Zoll ?

Gruß


----------



## OneTrustMan (10. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Würde mich halt interessieren, woher das Problem kommt.


Die Reifen würden bei mir sofort runter kommen.
Maxxis HR2 3.0 wenn es geht wären da schon geiler.


----------



## amber69 (10. März 2018)

Das kann ich nicht sagen. Denke schon, dass das irgendwie noch passen könnte. Muss aber sagen, dass ich mich langsam daran gewöhne. Heute im Wald habe ich etwas Luft raus gelassen und finde mich immer beeser mit dem Rad zurecht. Habe das Ritzel vorne von 32 auf 30 Zähne getauscht. Passt mir besser.


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht sagen. Denke schon, dass das irgendwie noch passen könnte. Muss aber sagen, dass ich mich langsam daran gewöhne. Heute im Wald habe ich etwas Luft raus gelassen und finde mich immer beeser mit dem Rad zurecht. Habe das Ritzel vorne von 32 auf 30 Zähne getauscht. Passt mir besser.


Könntest du bitte ein Bild vom Hinterbau machen wo man den Reifen sieht?
Würde gerne mal den Abstand sehen zum Rahmen, sprich wie viel da geht, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber69 (11. März 2018)

Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich die untere Strebe :


----------



## amber69 (11. März 2018)

Oben


----------



## OneTrustMan (11. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Oben
> Anhang anzeigen 706680


Danke.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2018)

Hat eigentlich mal einer probiert ob da ein 29er reingeht ?


----------



## amber69 (18. März 2018)

Habe nun vorne ein 30er Ritzel montiert. Passt mir besser als das serienmäßige 32er. Außerdem habe ich ein Wolf Tooth Umrüstset auf 49T Zähne bestellt. Dabei werden das 17er und 19er Kettenrad durch ein 18er ersetzt.

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/49t-gc-cog-for-sram-and-sunrace

Super Rad.


----------



## OneTrustMan (19. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Habe nun vorne ein 30er Ritzel montiert. Passt mir besser als das serienmäßige 32er. Außerdem habe ich ein Wolf Tooth Umrüstset auf 49T Zähne bestellt. Dabei werden das 17er und 19er Kettenrad durch ein 18er ersetzt.
> 
> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/products/49t-gc-cog-for-sram-and-sunrace
> 
> Super Rad.


Das Wolf Tooth Zeug ist irgendwie Geldverschwendung wenn es
für weniger Geld bereits eine neue Sunrace 11-50er gibt die auch noch weniger wiegt als die PG-1130.
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=233645;menu=1000,2,82
Und die kleine NX wird sich schwer tun mit den 49er Ritzel.
Eine neue Kette brauchst du auch noch da die 32 Vorne zu 42 Hinten zu kurz sein wird für das 49er Ritzel.


----------



## amber69 (19. März 2018)

Ja, Sunrace wäre natürlich auch eine Option gewesen. Ist wohl aus Alu und die Sram aus Stahl. Wobei das Wolf Tooth auch aus Alu ist. Bin mal gespannt, was die Kassette mit dem 49er wiegt. Aber die paar Gramm... Habe aber vorne schon ein 30er montiert.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal einer probiert ob da ein 29er reingeht ?



29er wird sicher reinpassen, weil ein 27,5+ hat den gleichen Radius wie ein 29er Reifen. Darf dann nur kein plus mehr sein ! Bin nämlich am überlegen bei meinem vorne auf ein 29er/2,35 zu wechseln wie beim Motorcross


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

Vonre dürfte das gar kein Problem sein weil Boost Gabel
hinten ist das leider nicht immer der Fall auch wenn Hersteller Boost-Nabenbreite auslegenkann es sein das ein 29er nicht reingeht

Fährts du das 25.5+ oder das FE ? Bist du zufrieden ?


----------



## amber69 (25. März 2018)

Was versprichst Du dir vom 29er? Fährst Du schlauchlos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vonre dürfte das gar kein Problem sein weil Boost Gabel
> hinten ist das leider nicht immer der Fall auch wenn Hersteller Boost-Nabenbreite auslegenkann es sein das ein 29er nicht reingeht
> 
> Fährts du das 25.5+ oder das FE ? Bist du zufrieden ?



Hab das slide+ 9.0 
Hab heute mein erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Bin sehr zufrieden. Hatte vorher ein hardtrail. Kein vergleich. Also ich finde es super zu fahren


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Was versprichst Du dir vom 29er? Fährst Du schlauchlos?



Nein fahre nicht schlauchlos. Hier im Forum kann man nachlesen was für vorteile es gibt. Gibt ja Hersteller die bieten das ja schon ab werk an. Damit soll man noch besser auf den trails die spur hallten können. Muss man halt mal ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2018)

Fahre alleRäder nur noch schlauchlos.Vorteil ist wenn man die Milch drin hat sind kleinere Einstiche kein problem mehr. Merkt man gar nicht mehr. Gefühlt liegen die Reifen dann auch nen Tick satter, man kann mit dem Luftdruck noch ein wenig runter gehen.Wie sich das bei27.5+verhält kann ich nicht sagen, muss man auch ein wenig auf die Reifen achten das die nicht zu instabil werden


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fahre alleRäder nur noch schlauchlos.Vorteil ist wenn man die Milch drin hat sind kleinere Einstiche kein problem mehr. Merkt man gar nicht mehr. Gefühlt liegen die Reifen dann auch nen Tick satter, man kann mit dem Luftdruck noch ein wenig runter gehen.Wie sich das bei27.5+verhält kann ich nicht sagen, muss man auch ein wenig auf die Reifen achten das die nicht zu instabil werden



Hab heute noch ein bissen die Sau rausgelassene. Kann mal net behaupten das die reifen instabil wurden


----------



## amber69 (25. März 2018)

Also ich fahre mein Slide+ seit zwei / drei Wochen schlauchlos, Hab' mich bei der ersten Probefahrt fast auch die Fresse gelegt, da das Vorderrad einfach nach links eingelenkt hat. Dachte, ich hätte da etwas falsche montiert. Habe gestern nochmal alles mit dem Schwalbe Reifen-Montage-Fluid eingeschmiert und nochmals montiert, da immer etwas Luft fehlte. Heute drei Stunden im Wald auf Fusspfaden über Wurzeln und Steine unterwegs und hinterher Luft kontrolliert. Scheint nun dicht zu sein Ach, habe auch etwas Milch nachgefüllt. War heute mit 1,5 bar unterwegs bei 103 kg Fahrergewicht. Eventuell wären 0,2 bar weniger etwas besser.

Komme auch von einem Hardtail mit Federgabel und muss sagen, dass das Rad super Spaß macht. Habe mir im Urlaub schon öfters All-Mountains und DH's geliehen, die wesentlich teurer waren. Bin aber sehr zufrieden. Das Tretlager scheint etwas tief zu liegen, da ich öfters beim Uphill an Felsen und Wurzeln drüber schramme. Liegt vermutlich aber an meiner Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mein Slide+ seit zwei / drei Wochen schlauchlos, Hab' mich bei der ersten Probefahrt fast auch die Fresse gelegt, da das Vorderrad einfach nach links eingelenkt hat. Dachte, ich hätte da etwas falsche montiert. Habe gestern nochmal alles mit dem Schwalbe Reifen-Montage-Fluid eingeschmiert und nochmals montiert, da immer etwas Luft fehlte. Heute drei Stunden im Wald auf Fusspfaden über Wurzeln und Steine unterwegs und hinterher Luft kontrolliert. Scheint nun dicht zu sein Ach, habe auch etwas Milch nachgefüllt. War heute mit 1,5 bar unterwegs bei 103 kg Fahrergewicht. Eventuell wären 0,2 bar weniger etwas besser.
> 
> Komme auch von einem Hardtail mit Federgabel und muss sagen, dass das Rad super Spaß macht. Habe mir im Urlaub schon öfters All-Mountains und DH's geliehen, die wesentlich teurer waren. Bin aber sehr zufrieden. Das Tretlager scheint etwas tief zu liegen, da ich öfters beim Uphill an Felsen und Wurzeln drüber schramme. Liegt vermutlich aber an meiner Fahrtechnik.


Cool danke für dein Erfahrungsbericht! Das mit dem tretlager ist mir heute auch aufgefallen. Muss mal nach der Geometrie nachschauen


----------



## amber69 (25. März 2018)

Achtung: schramme mit den Kurbelenden darüber, nicht mit dem Tretlager bzw. Rahmen. Daher sind die Race Face Kurbelendenschützer super. Super auch der Race Face Mud Crutch https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-mud-crutch-schlammschutz-medium-120-160-mm-140283
Fahre die Shimano Saint Pedale.


----------



## Wilyfox85 (25. März 2018)

amber69 schrieb:


> Achtung: schramme mit den Kurbelenden darüber, nicht mit dem Tretlager bzw. Rahmen. Daher sind die Race Face Kurbelendenschützer super. Super auch der Race Face Mud Crutch https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-mud-crutch-schlammschutz-medium-120-160-mm-140283
> Fahre die Shimano Saint Pedale.



Hmm da muss man halt ausprobieren was am besten passt. 
Ich hab die Reverse Escape Pedale drauf


----------

